# ~15 Gal Sorority



## RKbusy (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm happy to announce... I FINALLY got around to setting up my 20 gallon tank! Knowing that I would be moving at the beginning of September, I have been resisting for months, waiting till AFTER the move to get things going. Oh... but it has SOOOO been worth it!

And the 'unveiling' 










I will be filling it up more once I get my hands on a hood. As I've said before, I try to avoid purchasing things from pet stores, so I'm doing a little snooping before I cave and get one from Big Al's!

Drakon is on the right:









And Helios is on the left:









My LOVELY girls (*who all need names, btw*), are in the middle with 2 albino cory catfish (I'm thinking of getting a 3rd, so that they can be a proper school).

Introducing the LADIES! XD









Possible names? I've just been calling her "Blue". Very original, I know >.<









Guess what I've been calling her? "Pink"









"Little Red" I know... I know... I SUCK at names.









She's very similar to Pink, except that her colour is darker, she has a large "splotch" on her head, and she LOVES to face the camera. *sigh*. 









I definitely need a name for her. "Yellow", like Blue, and Pink, aren't really good names >.<









LOVE the colours on this girl. NO idea what to call her though... >.<

And finally:








I call her "Midget", because she's the smallest one of the bunch.

As you can tell, I'm DESPERATELY needing help here... I hate naming things. *sigh*


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Great fish! They're really photogenic!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

They are all soo pretty!!


----------



## gahcrazy (Aug 25, 2009)

Great pics' pretty bettas too


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

Here are some cute names I like:

- Bailey
- Moonstone
- Copper
- Shimmer
- Opal
- Turquoise
- Oceana
- Hera
- Artemis
- Gamble
- Hestia

BTW I love the yellow one, she's got beautiful fins


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I love all your bettas they're beautiful!!!!! You and I have the same taste. I think first girls could be Sara or Cerulean a type of blue. The second girls name can be Diamond, Berry, VV, Avon. The red girl's can be Cherry, Rudy, Poppy,or Scatlet. The yellow girl's can be Marigold or Sunflower. The coloful girl's name can Splash. I like Miget for the last.


----------



## RKbusy (Feb 19, 2010)

OMG. Jayy and Euphie! Thanks soooooo much! I absolutely LOVE some of the name suggestions!

'Blue' is gonna be "Sara". I LOVE that name! And for some reason, totally totally suits her personality.

Paler Pink is gonna be "Vivi" I think. I LIKE how the name sounds, but I don't really like how it looks spelled "VV"

'Splotch' is gonna be "Bailey", I think... she's got such personality, she needs a 'human' name! 

'Little Red'... I donno...still haven't got a good grasp on her yet... I kinda like Cherry... but I'm not sure...

'Yellow' is DEFINITELY a "Marigold". Totally! She's the shyest out of the bunch, but SOOOO pretty.

"Splash" is pretty suitable... but I donno. Hmmm. I was kinda hoping for something epic for her >.< She's my favourite right now. 

And Midget is still Midget I guess. LOL. Glad you share/like my tastes! Hahah. i spent so long hunting these beauties down. Marigold actually gave me a LOT of trouble at first. I was actually afraid for the longest time that she wasn't gonna make it. Poor baby! But some brine shrimp finally got her interested in eating. And now... she's doing just _swimmingly!_

Spent over 30 dollars today getting more cories, plants and... GORGEOUS piece of driftwood. Gotta take pics. Need to stop sitting there and staring! LOL. Everyone keeps surfing the surface thinking I'm about to feed them.


----------



## RKbusy (Feb 19, 2010)

Small update! Everyone's still doing great, no torn fins, no excessive chasing. Yay!

Added some drift wood and more plants. Gonna go to Wal-Mart next time I get a chance to add a few mini-pots for them to hide in.

And as you can see, still no hood >.< I put up an ad, looking for one. If nothing turns up by the end of the week, it's off to Big Al's for me!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks great! I love the middle with all the vibrant colors of the girls!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Brilliant!!! I want to make another sorrority now...haven't had one in years. But then again I have a spawn of bettas so I'll be setting up plenty of those


----------



## meeka (Jul 1, 2010)

You have got some gorgeous girlies there!

I visit about 8 Aquarium stores in my area and they never have any girls - you are so lucky!


----------

